# matching pair?



## spoker (Dec 2, 2015)

mpls cr http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bik/5342427704.html


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 3, 2015)

Super nice.....I'd pay the price.


Mike


----------



## spoker (Dec 3, 2015)

if you want em give him a call i think hes a bike guy with bike flites and some dicering maby he would ship em,just sayen


----------

